# abgerundetes rechteck ausschneiden



## xtraMen (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein banales Problem das mich aber anscheined vor eine herausforderung stellt.
Ich habe ein rechteckickes Bild.

Nun möchte ich daraus ein abgerundetes rechteck ausschneiden.

Mit dem ausschneide Werkzeug kann man zwar ein abgerundetes rechteck ausschneiden aber nur mit einem Verlauf(weiche kannten).

Geht das auch ohne Verlauf, sowie man mit dem normalen rechteckwerkzeug etwas ausschneiden kann.

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine.
Ich finde jedenfalls keine Option dafür.

Version: Photoshop CS

Gruss


----------



## susi22 (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Xtramen,
 ich hätte vielleicht sogar eine Lösung- ich handhabe solches immer so:

 Ich öffne eine neue "Datei" setze dort eine "eigene Form" (mit abgerundeten Ecken- ein und markiere diese dann.
 Jetzt wechsle ich zum anderen Bild und markiere es ganz einfach- dann oben auf Bearbeiten und kopieren klicken-
 Jetzt wieder zur Datei mit der Form wechseln (die Form ist noch markiert)- wieder oben auf Bearbeiten gehen und dann klickst du auf "in Auswahl einfügen". ;-)
 Jetzt kannst du das eingefügte Bild noch bearbeiten...größe anpassen, drehen, etc. ...

 Diese Art finde ich sehr vorteilhaft, wenn man um Bilder einen Rahmen oder ähnliches setzen will, das spart Platz bei der Ebenenansicht...


----------



## versuch13 (12. Juni 2005)

Auwahl > Auswahl verändern > Auswahl abrunden ...

 Dann einfach die Auswahl invertieren, und dann den Inhalt löschen.



 Gruß


----------



## xtraMen (12. Juni 2005)

Hey DAnke euch vielmals.
Habe aus beiden Lösungen was gelernt, danke.

Gruss


----------



## susi22 (12. Juni 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auwahl > Auswahl verändern > Auswahl abrunden ...
> Dann einfach die Auswahl invertieren, und dann den Inhalt löschen.
> Gruß


 
 Auch ich muss danken...- diese Variante kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------

